# Mike's pond



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

At long last I have started adding fish to my pond.
It is not pretty, that will come later I hope:

trying to get a shot of the fish at night;









It is no easy to take photos of fish in a pond at night. You can see the water cascading into the pond:










The fish like it in the corner with the plants, I hope they eat the duckweed<G>:










You can see all the photos here:
Pond pictures by mbikes - Photobucket


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice pond, very cool!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

is it closed in? indoors i mean?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Jay,
it is in my back yard in a seniors mobile home park.

I had a smaller pond last year:









I had raccoon problems so I cemented in 4X4 post 8 ft appart and got the patio door sliders from my mom's condo last year when the replaced them all.

I wish I had set them 10 ft appart so the pond could be larger.
but I have 2 more preformed ponds to add to the collection.

I need 3 more for the turtle lounging area, a future project for my 12 RES ( most available to good pond homes).


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

A nice pond you got there,lots of plant growth and some beautiful fish to match.I like the indoor concept,.ess stress and headaches of stock going missing or eaten or plants getting trampled on by un invited guests.Just how many fish do you have in there? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

right now it has about 10 fish in it.
I have another 90 or so to add this weekend.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Today I added about 100 fish, and moved my Laguna 2100 UV filter to the pond.
It now has 3 pumps running in it and I'm reworking a Howard Pool filter to make it into a pond filter which will have 3 layers of 1" pond filter material, 10 gallons of bio balls and about a foot of lava rock in the bottom.

I'm going to plug off the 2 - 2" lines and use the drain plug on the bottom for a return line and remove the pressure gage and drill it out to 1" and put a Tee in the top so I can put the gage back and use the tee for the supply.

I'm going to mount a spray bar inside to disperse the water over the filter mats.

This is a photo of my 10" one eyed koi:
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm311/mbikes/Pond/IMG_1446.jpg

It is black and white with a single gold scale:









This koi is Bronze, gold, and black:









This is a feeding ring I put in to keep the plants from spoiling my view:









The turtles are not in the pond yet but they like to have tug of wars over food:









It was nice to sit around the pond this afternoon and drink a beer and toss kibbles into the feeding ring.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree with your last commet.It must be nice to sit back and enjoy this,wiping away all the worries,thoughts,and what not for a few moments.I used to stare for hours,eat, and read outside when i had my pond.Miss those moments,but i have my setup to stare at indoors


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

After 4 months of digging I needed it<G>


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Mike nice looking pond, I will have to get over and bring the granules you want, hopefully soon. Cheers Laurie


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Laurie,
yes it is nice.
I jusr added the last 10 koi from my inside pond tank (80gallons)

Now comes the cleanup around the pond so I can add the turtle section.
Cheers


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I took a few more photos.
This one is a purple fower on top of a 6 ft. long skinny stem:









This one is my large koi crusing the feeding ring:









Can you spot the small turtle?









This is the banana tree in the corner of the pond:









this is a night shot of Junior:









Cheers
Mike


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice healthy looking pond! Do you not have trouble with the turtles wanting to eat the fish or plants?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have had no problems yet.
I only put a small turtle in the pond he is not fast enough to catch a healthy fish.

I hope he eats the floating plants like duckweed and azola.
Cheers
Mike


----------

